# wirehair vs. setter



## benelli64 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am new to this site and have spent some time reading some of the Post topics. My conclusion is that I came to the right place to get advice. You people are very knowledgeable about hunting dogs. I didn't grow up around here and don't know much about Utah hunting. I grew up hunting in Oregon- chuckar, quail, pheasants, ducks, then in Arizona -quail and doves.
My question is two part.
Part 1:
I am in the point in my life that I would like to get a pointer and hunt A LOT more. I am not sure if I want to spend the time with training a pup, or find someone who has an older dog, who because of circumstances, has to part with their dog.
I trained a lab about 12 years ago, and remember it being a lot of work. My work and personal life keeps me busy and I'm not sure if I can dedicate the time the dog deserves. Is getting an older dog a bad idea? I'm not opposed to training a pup if I could get some good books...or even better a dvd I could watch. I understand the sit, come, stay commands. My lab was very good at them. I used "Walters" book for retrievers as a guideline. I'm not sure who's book or video I should use with a pointer?
Part 2:
I'm either considering a DD or an ES. I think both dogs are awesome and I know it's a personal preference. Ie., both will do the job. Let me tell you what I'm looking for in a dog.

I think a male is more what I'm looking for (I have been through two ex-wives...I don't need a moody dog). I have a 6 x 12 kennel with an igloo dog house ready to set up (If the f'n snow ever melts). In other words, the dog will mostly be in a kennel. Although, if it's not a crazy lunatic, it can come in the house and hang out with the family.

I plan on hunting as much as I can this fall. I have access to a hunting club and will probably go a couple of times to get the dog warmed up on pheasants and chuckars. I love to hunt many different types of birds. Chuckars, pheasants, huns, grouse, doves, and an occassional duck hunt. My real passion is quail. Are there any places to hunt quail around here? Please let me know!! There is nothing better.

I like a dog who is able to do their job. I realize that both breeds are well suited, but which would be a better match for my situation? For all you GSP fans out there, no offense, but EVERY GSP I have ever been around was so spastic, it made me tired being around them. And yes...they were all great hunters. As far as looks are concerned, what could you not like about a dog with a beard, and eyebrows like my grandpa...they're so ugly they're handsome. And I truly think that an ES is probably one of the finest looking dogs around.

I hope I don't start a huge debate...I'm looking for the best dog for my situation.

Also, could I get some good leads for either a GWP or an ES dog. I live in Layton and would prefer staying in driving distance to get a dog.

Thank you...


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

You know very well what your needs are and in my opinion a DD is a great choice for you.
Check out Shane at http://www.vomwasatch.com
or other DD breeders and litters can be found at http://www.vdd-gna.org

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

If it were me I would go with the DD or GWP for the simple reason that you hunt ducks. They can do it all. I think the setter is more likely to be calm and do better indoors and with other people but for all the all around hunting you described the way I understand it you need an ugly dog. 

It won't be long before the experts on the GWP and DDs will be posting so get ready.

As far as training goes if you are just looking for a meat dog that finds birds for you and fills your freezer than the training is pretty easy as most pointing dogs can figure it out on their own. If you want a perfect trail quality dog than you will need lots of info and help. The guys that trail are very hardcore and they expect perfection from their dogs.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Or, you could be like me and just get one of each!


----------



## DDGuy (Nov 4, 2007)

A DD would be a good choice for your type of hunting, but I'm not so sure if they would be for your lifestyle. The DD does not do well if you don't have much time for them and would be storing them in a kennel until they are needed. The DD is a very intelligent dog that needs to be with and interact with its fellow (human) pack members. They can be kenneled, but they also need to spend some time every day working and interacting with you and your family.


----------



## Kirklan (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree, one of each should do the trick! All things considered, my DD is much more versatile than my ES, but my ES covers a lot more terrain than my DD. I think they are the perfect complement to each other. If I had to go with just one breed, it would be the DD.

Jax (ES) backing Darko (DD):









Point by Jax that Darko stole:


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Or, you could be like me and just get one of each!


I will +2 what tex and Kirklan said

I call it my Beauty and the beast combo!










Although my GWP runs bigger than my setter! but they make a deadly combo


----------



## benelli64 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm impressed with the photos. Maybe someday.

Are there any places in utah or Southern Idaho to hunt quail?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

This is Zimmy and I in Nor Dak this fall. Notice the dog power.


----------

